# what exactly does the doctrine of inspiration mean?



## bpkantor (Feb 26, 2011)

The more I've thought about this, the more I realize that the scriptures being inspired is talked about a lot, but it is rarely defined specifically what it means.

What do the scriptures say about its inspiration that help us nail down what exactly it means?

The following questions might help hint at what I'm getting at....
-Does it simply mean that anytime there is a proposition/statement (in the indicative) that it is true?
-Does it guarantee that also the heart attitude of the author was right while writing?
-How does it relate to statements like: "don't forget to bring the parchments with you and the cloak I left" or "greet......."?
-When I sit down and read books that often express emotions of the author (like Psalms or Song of Songs) how should I understand inspiration with regards to them?

I hope this makes sense what I am asking. I am looking for a clear and succinct formulation/articulation of what exactly inspiration/inerrancy (yes I know that many people would not use both of those terms) means. It is easy to say that the Word is inspired, which is true (2 Timothy 3:16), but when I sit down and read certain things, it becomes less clear how I am supposed to understand that (like I mentioned: the examples of emotions, greetings, personal notes, etc.)

I appreciate any help.

God bless,
--Ben


----------

